# Not getting pregnant



## lea32 (May 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!!! I am new to this forum. I am Leane, 32, married to Leo two years ago. I don’t know where to post my thread so I did it here. I am in big trouble. Now that I have decided to have a baby, I am not getting pregnant. It has been without success since the last six months. Both me and my husband, we had had medical tests and nothing appears to be wrong, it’s just not happening to me. I am sick of waiting like this all the time; I want to increase my chances of conceiving. What do you all recommend me???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are ovulation timing kits, or you can use a basal thermometer, to make sure you know when you are ovulating so you try at the right time.Sometimes every other day sex rather than every day is better for some men's sperm counts. Wearing boxers rather than briefs can help with that as well.The biggest thing is to relax and try not to work so hard at it. Stress seems to get in the way of getting pregnant, just like it mess up everything else in the body. If you can afford a weekend getaway somewhere that relaxes you and is romantic that can sometimes help things along.K.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have NEVER became pregnant when I wanted to.. it was more of a 'if it happens it happens' type of thing. 3 kids later here I am It will happen.. I never thought it would but it did 3 times for me so hang in there, and let nature take its course.


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you were on BC pills before, they say it can take up to a year to get pregnant. I agree with everything Kathlene said. FYI, my old neighbor tried and tried to get pregnant. She and her husband had all kinds of tests done, she even had surgery at one point. They finally gave up on trying to have kids. She quit her very stressfull job and 3 weeks later she was pregnant. Best of luck!!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I had trouble getting pregnant my first time around. My doc suggested I lay on my back 'afterwards' and hoist my legs and hips toward the ceiling and let gravity do the rest. I thought he was off his rocker, but sure enough, 9 months later I gave birth to my twins. I wish you the best of luck and hope things work out. p.s. I love the name Leo. (just thought I'd put that out there)


----------



## emili (May 30, 2007)

Hi lea, my wife used to have the same problem as you, infertility. But as you know all problems has its solution. I've gone through several tests by my GP and he finally prescribed me to take pregnyl and I have ordered it on the net http://www.drugdelivery.ca/s33559-s-HCG-PREGNYL.aspx. It helps to make conception easier and it has been effective for me and today I have twin babies. So why don't you try it, maybe it will successful for you.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I think the advice to relax is the best. Six months is no time at all to be trying but the more you obsess about it the more upset and stressed out you'll get. If you've had tests and everything is fine then just relax, try not to think about it and nature should take its course.Best of luck with it


----------

